# What do you call your grandparents?



## missllama (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey everyone
I have an odd question for you all
Being a new mum my parents are excited but dont no what to be called
beacause...
i still have my great grandparents etc still alive so i have a 
Oma, Pop, Grandpa, Nanna, Grandma, and then my god mums parents are like a 2nd lot of grandparents to me and they are Yiayia Pappou

and i dont want him to have two people who are both grandma or two people who are both nana etc

so what do u call ur grandparents??

(in this book there was Kibibi which ment short fat woman and me and mum had a joke saying ok thats what hes going to call u, so if no one thinks of anything better shes stuck with that lol)


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 7, 2009)

Ojichan and Obachan.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 7, 2009)

My kids called my parents Ma and Pa, coz when they were little they couldn't say...grandma or grandpa. I'm grandma to my grandsons. My hubby is grandad to his grandkids....other "grandparent" names that have been in my family are....little grannie, grandpop, nanna (which I HATE with a passion, but I don't get called it) grumps, gramps


----------



## snake_lover (Aug 7, 2009)

nan and pa maybe

spilota_variegata - there japanese arent they


----------



## Andrais (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't have any grandparents 
the last on died 11 yrs ago, can't even remember her. Never met the others either.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 7, 2009)

snake_lover said:


> nan and pa maybe
> 
> spilota_variegata - there japanese arent they



They sure are


----------



## jacorin (Aug 7, 2009)

well i call my grandparents........dead

but my kids have nanna & poppy(4 my parents)

grandma & grandad(4 their mothers parents)

nan & pa(4 my partners parents)

if we EVER called my nanna...... nanni....we'd get belted,cause "i'm not a female goat" she'd say lol


----------



## Surfcop24 (Aug 7, 2009)

My 5yo Boy...calls one set of parents.. Poppy and Grandma.... The other Grandad and Grandma....

Thats how he used to differentiate between them.... 

He know ask's when talking about Grandma... " Your mum , or Mum's Mum?"........LOL


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 7, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> Yiayia Pappou


is that greeek?
thats what i call mine


----------



## pinkmus (Aug 7, 2009)

nanna pronounced nun-na and nannu pronounced nun uh ...btw this is in maltese. Sometimes nann in short.

-Will


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 7, 2009)

My mum is Bam-ma cause the kids couldnt say Grandma and Bamma stuck, my dad is Grumpy, but is the furthest thing from it !


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 7, 2009)

I called mine Ganga (grandma) and Bakar(grandad), no idea where it came from. It's just what we did.


----------



## jack (Aug 7, 2009)

my old man gets "grumps", though I must admit he is not as gruff as he was before i became a father. 
the missus father insists on being called "pop-oh"???


----------



## captive_fairy (Aug 7, 2009)

I had this problem when my son was born...my dad decided he wanted to be called god! I told him that he could teach him that and Id teach him that grandpa was dyslexic :lol:
When I was little I called my great grandmother 'Da' but apparently thats cause when my uncle was little she used to call him darling and he couldnt say it so she got da and it just stuck. My neice has a grammy and grumpy.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Aug 7, 2009)

Pa and Nanny, when they were alive. My niece calls my mum Nanny and my dad was Grandad


----------



## ravan (Aug 7, 2009)

i call mine nana & rod (because he's my step-grandad, and thats his name, go figure lol) and my mums dad is pop...
and i can only recall meeting my dad's parents once... when i was little and i have only seen them that one time, so they didnt really get called anything....


----------



## Noongato (Aug 7, 2009)

I cant really type what my dad wants domanic to call him, but i cant hint.. "Old C" Hahaha this kid is doomed


----------



## Nik (Aug 7, 2009)

We have so many. My son calls my grandparents Grandma and Grandfather (my dads parents) Pa and Nan (my mums dad and step mum), old nan (my mums mum), and then there is Poppy (my dad) and nanna (my mum). 

I'm not sure Mum's mum likes Old Nan but I find it really funny every time he says it


----------



## AnthonyJ (Aug 7, 2009)

we call my grandma, grandma. and my grandfather, Grumps =)

been like that since i can remember.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 7, 2009)

Dads parents are Grandman and Grandpa, my great grandma is Grannie, my mums mum is Nana  and I am Jordo


----------



## Dave (Aug 7, 2009)

Mums parents :
Pop & Grannie/grandma

Dad's parents :
Nanna (she remarried because my dads father died so i just call him his first name)


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 7, 2009)

My kids called their two nanas by their surnames........ as in.... Nana (whatever)............. Nana Smith, Nana Jones, etc!!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 7, 2009)

lol Baka And Dida ( Grandma Grandpa) on my dads side as i am croation and Teta And Sedore on my palestinian side which is my mums.


----------



## FAY (Aug 7, 2009)

I had friends who called their granparents Grandpa Jack and Nanna Kath...so they knew who was who in the two lots of grandparents


----------



## Nagraj (Aug 7, 2009)

Bob


----------



## reptiledude1 (Aug 7, 2009)

nana and nanu maltese grandparents


----------



## ivonavich (Aug 7, 2009)

Mormor (mother's mother) Morfar (mother's father) 
they decided when I was born that they didn't want Nan/Pop or grandma/grandpa as it made them feel too old. A Danish friend of their's suggested the Danish version it has stuck.


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 7, 2009)

i call mine dead.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 8, 2009)

I called mine nana and papa.

My niece calls my dad bumpa
my daughter calls mum grannyma but cant recall what she calls my dad


----------



## JupiterCreek (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm Poppa to a 14 week old grandbaby girl who already has me wrapped around her little finger! My daughter decided I'd be Poppa, and to all her mates' toddlers I'm Poppa Rob. Makes me feel bloody old, but at the same time it feels cool to be a part of their lives.


----------



## wicca4life7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ive got Nanny and Poppy on my mum's side of the family my great grandma is just grandma.


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 8, 2009)

i never grew up around my grandparents at all ... so i just called em "wrinklies" ....


----------



## domdom22 (Aug 8, 2009)

i call them 'nan and pop', but my great grandma gets called 'old gran' lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 9, 2009)

Granddad and Kay (she is the evil step grandmother!) and Grandma June and Grandpa John


----------



## Dodie (Aug 9, 2009)

Moppy & Poppy..
or
Nan & Pop


----------



## grizz (Aug 9, 2009)

Nan & fafa.
My girls call their granparents Nanny Kate etc except for the wifes mother, she is Nangie.


----------



## CandiceJ (Aug 9, 2009)

I only ever knew 2 of my grandparents, my grandfather was Popo (pop pop was hard to say!) and my grandmother was gran.
My daughter has a nanna, nanny, nan and grandma, and a poppy, poppy, poppy, pop and pop (lots of step families and great grandparents)
somehow, the poppy and pop thing has never gotten confusing, she has always known exactly who is who


----------



## angel-p (Aug 9, 2009)

i had an oma and opa, nan and pop, gran and grandad, and my parents get called grandma and papa, my inlaws are nan and pop and my hubby has nan and pa.


----------



## Lozza (Aug 9, 2009)

When mine were all alive I just called them all nana or grandpa with their name. eg. nana Shirley and nana Dorothy. My great grandparents for some reason were called their last name eg. nana Duff and nana Greenwood.


----------



## LauraM (Aug 9, 2009)

My mums mum - Mormor (Danish)
my dads parents - Nanny and Grandpa!


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 9, 2009)

I call my mum's side Nanna & Grandi and my Dad's side Nanny and Poppy. 
I'm not entirely sure how it turned out Grandi but it sticks. Even my mum calls them Nanna and Grandi. She rarely ever calls them mum and dad. lol


----------



## Australis (Aug 12, 2009)

Oma/Opa


----------



## Sel (Aug 12, 2009)

My dads side, Grandma & Grandpa. 
My mums side, Pop ..didnt know her mum and pop is gone now.

*My* kidlets call my parents, Ma and Pa..i think from when they were real little and couldnt say anything else lol and they call their great grandparents mama and papa..


----------



## Tinky (Aug 12, 2009)

The first grandchild shortened grandfather to Darva. This name has stuck.

My Mum gets Granny.

Then there is Popy Joe, and Nan.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Aug 12, 2009)

i call my german grandparents Oma & Opa and my scotland ones Grandma & Pop


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 12, 2009)

I have nan B and nan D. very original
But my best friends little girl calls her parents Narni and Bumpy
I think its really cute.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Aug 12, 2009)

Only knew one side of grandparents and my grandfather prefered to be called by his first name - Tom and my grandmother prefered nan.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 12, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> i call mine dead.



:lol: I was going to say the same thing


----------



## cockney red (Aug 12, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> :lol: I was going to say the same thing


+2 :lol::lol:


----------



## miss2 (Aug 12, 2009)

i have grandmother and grandpoppa, then granny and grandad. my niece and nephew have Ga ga and pa and as there auntie for some reason im known as do do... LOL


----------

